# Security Risk in Buying Used Cellphones?



## UFO (Apr 12, 2005)

I lost my phone recently, didn't buy replacement insurance when I got it, and it's still months from my contract end with all the upgrade freebies. In the meantime I'm using a friend's ancient phone I've activated until I'm "upgrade-eligible."

This is a general question not specific to any brand or type of phone:
If I go on Amazon or eBay and buy a phone shown as "New" and activate it for my use, what are the security risks for me as a user, if any?

I've already figured out that most Amazon sellers who call their phones "New" generally are fudging the term and are not selling a new phone in a factory-sealed box. Rather it'll be something like an "overstock" phone with no box and no way of knowing, other than scuffs and wear, whether it's been used before. I can buy a new one direct from Amazon, but they're full retail just like my carrier - and it's hard to tell whether Amazon itself is selling factory-sealed new phones.

What I'm wondering is if it's possible for someone selling phones to have them loaded with malware that can capture your private data and/or monitor your conversations, keystrokes, contacts, location, etc., without your knowledge, or otherwise facilitate fraud, ID theft, etc. I've never bought a used phone and the whole idea makes me leery, so looking for info.

Thanks,
<***>


----------

